# Target eReader Lite vs Kandle



## muggle1983 (Oct 12, 2010)

I read my Kindle 3 naked and I needed a light to read at night by. I just wanted to leave a reveiw for anyone thinking about the Kandle. I found a light at Target the works just the same, but is brighter and only $9.99 

They sell the Kandle and their own version of it for $29 and $29 dollars respectively in the ereader section, but in the actual physcial books section there was a bunch of clip version lights, and also the ereader light by Pathway Lights. It comes in black for the new graphite K3, has a cushioned lowpressure clip (so no damage risk!), it has 2 light settings, and runs off of AAA batteries not the expensive watch batteries.

It lights my K3 screen beautifully, but I do not think it would be enough for the DX, but maybe ok for the K2. But I know alot of people say the Kandle doesn't light the DX either. 

I was just so thrilled to find something that does as a good a job if not better for so much less than the Kandle that I wanted to share.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

would it work when a K3 is wearing a cover?  

I almost bought one of those lights the other night.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Amazon was offering a special... 2 Kandles for $10 (I think). Black is all gone.


----------



## muggle1983 (Oct 12, 2010)

It will work when using a cover. The clip has several adjustable level to fit the many different ereaders thickness levels.


----------



## Markus_Kane (Sep 10, 2010)

Do you have a link?


----------

